# L4150 D



## Fitzy (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi new to your forum from Australia
I have a kubota L4150D ,not many of them about over here.
Anyway i want to pit a loader on my tractor and have been unsuccessful in finding a BF900 ,I have found a loader of a M6950 will this loader fit on my tractor and what would i have to change to make it fit?
regards Fitzy


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I doubt it. Kubota tends to make loaders specific to a model. Might try an aftermarket builder like Brush Hog.


----------



## Fitzy (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The loader from the M6950 tractor should be a Kubota model M1850A loader. Here are the specs for this loader:

Loader type:Kubota M1850AHeight (to pin):131.3 inches [333 cm]Clearance, dumped bucket:111.3 inches [282 cm]Dump reach:38.9 inches [98 cm]Dump angle:40Reach at ground:79.7 inches [202 cm]Rollback angle:19Breakout force (lift):4640 lbs [2104 kg]Lift to full height (at pin):2630 lbs [1192 kg]Bucket width:60 inches [152 cm]66 inches [167 cm]72 inches [182 cm]83 inches [210 cm]

For comparison, here are the specs for a BF900 loader:

Loader type:Kubota BF900Height (to pin):111.4 inches [282 cm]Clearance, dumped bucket:86.8 inches [220 cm]Dump reach:29.9 inches [75 cm]Dump angle:40Reach at ground:69.7 inches [177 cm]Rollback angle:27Breakout force (lift):3068 lbs [1391 kg]Lift to full height (at pin):1985 lbs [900 kg]Bucket width:70 inches [177 cm]



The M1850A loader is significantly larger and heavier duty than BF900 loader. With a good welder/fabricator/fitter, you can make any loader fit any tractor (within reason), all it takes is $$$$$. But I think the loader would look out-of-place on your tractor.


----------



## Fitzy (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks for that, i did wounder dut without physically see it i could not compare as it is in QLD and im in VIc some 3000 kms away I'll keep looking


----------

